# I Found Tool Heaven!



## darkzero (May 15, 2009)

Well locally for me anyway. I was looking online for a place locally to buy some cutting fluid since I didn't want to pay double in shipping than what a small can of Tap Magic would cost me. Came across www.Travers.com again. Then I remember that I could of sworn that I've seen this place before. Looked them up & while their main location is in NY, they have a warehouse local to me just 5 mins away. Best part is that they accept walk ins!

Prices may not be as cheap as Enco, more comparable to MSC but just they're down the street from me & anytime I need some small items or something right away I can just walk in there & pick it up saving the cost of shipping!

It was heaven to me when I walked in there. Lady was so nice, gave me all sorts of catalogs, flyers, & posters. I'm even more screwed now! Of course I left with more items that I intended to buy. 

Thank you CPF (I think) for screwing me into flashlights & now machining! lovecpf


----------



## csshih (May 16, 2009)

hehe... now we're expecting top notch work with absolutely NO delays! :twothumbs


----------



## gadget_lover (May 16, 2009)

You poor man. 

Your next step should be to put your credit cards in a coffee can full of water. Place can in freezer and let it freeze solid.

Don't cheat. Don't memorize that credit card number.

There's several places within reach, but I still tend to use the web. It's just easier to compare all the variables when selecting parts.

Daniel


----------



## McGizmo (May 16, 2009)

Darkzero,
That is grim! :green:

I remember visiting a friendly sales person I had with Rutland Tool in So. Cal. when I was on the road and I reflected that it was a good thing they weren't close by or anything. Temptation is not easy for some of us to ignore!


----------



## gadget_lover (May 16, 2009)

McGizmo said:


> Darkzero,
> That is grim! :green:
> 
> I remember visiting a friendly sales person I had with Rutland Tool in So. Cal. when I was on the road and I reflected that it was a good thing they weren't close by or anything. Temptation is not easy for some of us to ignore!



Funny, the San Jose Rutland tools is a 5 minute walk from my office. I walked in there just to look around and walked out with a gallon of way oil. Have you tried walking 5 minutes carrying a gallon of oil in one hand and a bag in the other? I do not recommend it.

Daniel


----------



## KC2IXE (May 16, 2009)

Travers is about a 10-15 minute drive for me, traffic depending. It's actually fairly close, but it's one of those "you can't get there from here" kind of things because of 2 highways in the way


----------



## PEU (May 16, 2009)

Then you would be in hell here in Buenos Aires. This city, my city, is the country biggest and also its capital, everything you need is just an hour or less away, no ebay cheap finds here, but hey, nobody say B.A. is perfect 


Pablo
PS: Almost forgot, meat is cheap and best in the world, nobody can take that away from us :nana:


----------



## StrikerDown (May 16, 2009)

PEU said:


> ...nobody can take that away from us :nana:


 
It's great to have a place close at hand for those just can't wait items!

Pablo,

Watch your politicians... as soon as they find a way, you will pay more and they will reap the benefit!

We have cheap gas... at the moment!


----------



## darkzero (May 17, 2009)

The problem I have is that I love tools probably more than I love flashlights! I'm the type that will buy tools that are overkill for what I need (when I can afford them) or I would buy a tool just cause I like the quality of it or how it looked even though I would have no use for it. This happened often when I was a mechanic for a number of years. Problem is some of those bad habits haven't gone away. 

I would go to Argentina just for the food! My buddy who I worked for is Argentinian. I love to Argentinian food (or boludo food I used to call it :laughing!


----------



## StrikerDown (May 17, 2009)

darkzero said:


> The problem I have is that I love tools probably more than I love flashlights! I'm the type that will buy tools that are overkill for what I need (when I can afford them) or I would buy a tool just cause I like the quality of it or how it looked even though I would have no use for it.


 
I have the same afliction! Maybe not so severe though (yea, right). Wonder what it's called?


----------



## gadget_lover (May 17, 2009)

I think it's gottahaveoneitis. Symptoms include
1) Finding vague rationals for buying expensive tools
2) Buying cheap tools that can't possibly hold up. 
3) Replacing a perfectly good tool with one just like it but New and Improved! 
4) Arriving at home and finding that you can't find a place for that new tool unless you throw out the old one just like it.


and there are many, many more.


Daniel


----------



## wquiles (May 17, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> I think it's gottahaveoneitis. Symptoms include
> 1) Finding vague rationals for buying expensive tools
> 2) Buying cheap tools that can't possibly hold up.
> 3) Replacing a perfectly good tool with one just like it but New and Improved!
> ...



I think I am "infected" as well


----------



## StrikerDown (May 17, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> I think it's gottahaveoneitis. Symptoms include
> 1) Finding vague rationals for buying expensive tools
> 2) Buying cheap tools that can't possibly hold up.
> 3) Replacing a perfectly good tool with one just like it but New and Improved!
> ...


 
OMG, you are good! All these years and I never noticed you were watching me! Where is my :tinfoil:.

:laughing:

If it were not for this condition there would be no CPF. lovecpf it is such a good enabler!


----------



## PEU (May 17, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> It's great to have a place close at hand for those just can't wait items!



Yep, even better than having them is to have friends who own a CNC shop and can help you choosing the right dealer and tool when in doubt.

But, for the deals, I still go to the internet, just purchased this:


```
50 MM INDEXABLE FACE MILL, R8 ARBOR & 10 PCS MITSUBISHI CARBIDE INSERTS #D96 
10MM EDGE FINDER 
320 DEGREE UNIVERSAL BEVEL PROTRACTOR #D51 
TOOLMAKERS MICROADJUSTABLE ANGLEBLOCK #B02 
ER16 20MM LONGNOSE SHANK CHUCK #D68 
ER16 COLLET SET (10 PCS) #A03 
DIGITAL DIAL INDICATOR GAUGE #D07 
HYDRAULIC MAGNETIC BASE FOR DIAL INDICATOR GAUGES #D12 
0-1" (0-25MM) DIGITAL HIGH RESOLUTION MICROMETER #C97 
0-25MM MICROMETER #D56 
25-50MM MICROMETER #D57 
50-75MM MICROMETER #D58 
ER25 COLLET SET (15 PCS) #A05 
ER25 20MM STRAIGHT SHANK COLLET CHUCK #A71 
50mm boring head with R8 shank and 9 pcs. boring bars
```

All chinese, will be here in about 2 weeks, time will tell if its a good purchase or a waste of money...


Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 17, 2009)

speaking of tools, I don't know how many of you guys browse non USA ebay locations. The other day I was looking for high quality angular bearings (still not decided on purchase) at ebay USA I found just a couple of quality brand units at very expensive prices, but, I decided to look at other sites, what a surprise when I google-translated ebay germany, they even have a category for spindle bearings, and you can get a nice pair of matched bearings for less than 100 euro (about the same price for a SINGLE bearing at ebay USA)
I guess that other deals can be found if one looks deep enough in the guts of ebay international sites, google translator is your friend 


Pablo


----------

